# Second Annual US Off-stage Theatre Employment Survey



## BenPeoples (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey folks,

We got some great numbers about US employment in the theatre industry last year based on a survey we ran. We're running nearly the same survey this year in an attempt to collect long-term trend data.

http://goo.gl/forms/0biwhqcF0G

Just like last year, we'll be posting the anonymized data and our analysis of it on http://survey.benpeoples.com/ -- we might even make that site a little prettier this year. 

Unlike last year, the survey is sponsored by my new jobs website (still in beta) called Overhires. We're trying a bit of a different approach to short-term job listings. We created the website based on last year's survey data.

There were some concerns posted last year with the initial posting of the survey, I'm reposting my responses to that:

*How will this data be used?*
However anyone seems to think it's useful. We just think that the data should be available. We're presenting it as the first annual survey, since we also think it would be interesting to run this survey on an annual basis and see how the industry shifts.

*Will it be publicly presented or privately held?*
Publicly presented in two formats:
1. Raw data with any identifying information removed (particularly long-form comments that might be traceable will be removed and Zip code data will be aggregated to Metropolitan Survey Area)
2. Summary data will be presented in whitepaper format. 

We plan to put both of these up on an S3 bucket for anyone to download, but we're also offering to e-mail this data out (so you don't have to remember to go look for it).

*What is your purpose and rationale in collecting this information?*
I reached out to both USITT and PLASA and they do not (and may not be able to) collect this information. IATSE has some of this information for the union side of the business, and trade shows collect similar data (for people who go to trade shows). An industry wide survey is rare, and we wanted the information to be available. 

*What is your organization?*
I'm Ben Peoples. I've been in various parts of the entertainment industry throughout the last 15 years. I'm currently running a for-profit company in Pittsburgh, PA, although this survey is unrelated to my current line of work.


----------

